# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rodina rasprodaja

## mareljica

Lijepo bih vas molila da li netko zna kada se održava rodina rasprodaja u Zagrebu
Hvala

----------


## spajalica

35. Rodina rasprodaja odrzat ce se 16.3.2013. na ZGB Velesajmu. Vidimo se.

----------


## domy

> 35. Rodina rasprodaja odrzat ce se 16.3.2013. na ZGB Velesajmu. Vidimo se.


koji paviljon

----------


## apricot

7A

----------


## domy

to je onaj u kojem se već duže vrjeme i održava rasprodaja

----------


## apricot

da
uvijek je isto, osim ako nam velesajam u zadnji čas ne promijeni

----------


## domy

pa kaj nije bilo nešto govora da će možda mjenjati paviljon ili sam ja to nekaj pobrkala...

----------


## PikiViki

Dobar dan! Zna li možda netko kad bi mogla biti sljedeća rodina rasprodaja? Puno hvala na info!

----------


## baka

@PikiViki, u Zagrebu izgleda da se Rodama više ne isplati organizirati rasprodaje rabljene robice i opreme za djecu. Preostaje nam da mirno prosvjedujemo, te da mislimo pozitivno tj. će se u udruzi pedomisliti.

----------


## apricot

nije da nam se ne da, odakle to?
ako nam se dalo 8 godina, dalo bi nam se i dalje
tim više što novac od rasprodaje djelomično financira plaće rodinih djelatnica, ali i omogućava rad udruge

ali, modeli koji su nakon izmjena zakona o udrugama zakonski prihvatljivi, zahtijevaju organizaciju koju je nama trenutno jako teško postaviti.

----------


## PikiViki

Dosad još nisam sudjelovala i sad kad sam se odlučila, više nema. Nadam se da ćete se ubrzo prilagoditi novim zakonskim regulativama (blago nama na njima, očito predstavljaju veliko poboljšanje u radu udruga  :Wink:  )

----------


## apricot

rijetko koja udruga ima ovakav fundraising

tako da ne mogu baš reći je li zakon "kriv"

----------


## baka

Pojam fundraisinga: Fundraising - prikupljanje financijskih sredstava koji uključuje definiranje potrebnih sredstava, identifikaciju potencijalnih donatora, komunikaciju s donatorom, pripremu relevantne dokumentacije i pregovore oko sredstavaFundraising- proces traženja i prikupljanja doprinosa u obliku novca, gotovine ili drugih izvora koji su prikladni za financiranje ili doprinos organizacijama ili projektima, a prikupljaju se donacijama pojedinaca, poduzeća, dobrotvornih zaklada, vladinih agencija ili drugih vanjskih izvora. Tradicionalno: molba za donacije, prikupljanje sredstava „vrata-do-vrata“... 
@apricot neka je Roda od Rodine rasprodaje i bila u plusu za pokriće svojih materijalnih troškova rada. Ali hoću samo reći da je ne manje zanemariv onaj nematerijalni doprinos takove Rodine aktivnosti. Koliko djece se našlo lijepo obučeno (više djece u istoj lijepoj robici koja se brzo prerasta) i koliko roditelja (i baka i djedova) je prepoznalo i osjetilo dobrodošlicu i podršku (druženjem i muvanjem po sajmu) u taj novi svijet  roditeljstva i baka-djeda-teljstva.

----------


## spajalica

pa vi to lijepo napisite i nasem misnistru linicu, pa ce i nama biti lakse u zivotu.

----------


## apricot

> @apricot neka je Roda od Rodine rasprodaje i bila u plusu za pokriće svojih materijalnih troškova rada. Ali hoću samo reći da je ne manje zanemariv onaj nematerijalni doprinos takove Rodine aktivnosti. Koliko djece se našlo lijepo obučeno (više djece u istoj lijepoj robici koja se brzo prerasta) i koliko roditelja (i baka i djedova) je prepoznalo i osjetilo dobrodošlicu i podršku (druženjem i muvanjem po sajmu) u taj novi svijet  roditeljstva i baka-djeda-teljstva.


ovako ti stvari stoje
rodina rasprodaja je financirala dio plaća naših zaposlenica
bez toga, nema njihovih radnih mjesta, a time ni rada Udruge

naravno da nam je jako jako bitan i onaj drugi dio, ali ni ovaj financijski ne možemo i ne smijemo zanemariti
nismo zamišljale da će i naše cure u Uredu morati strijepiti za plaću iz mjeseca u mjeseca...

nadalje...
kada smo započele s rasprodajom... prije 9 godina... bilo nas je i po pedeset na svakoj  :Heart: 
a sada se skupi jedva dvadeset volonterki
mi ne možemo otkriti u čemu je problem, možda netko od vas može?

----------


## Cathy

> nadalje...
> kada smo započele s rasprodajom... prije 9 godina... bilo nas je i po pedeset na svakoj 
> a sada se skupi jedva dvadeset volonterki
> mi ne možemo otkriti u čemu je problem, možda netko od vas može?


Možda u ovome, nadam se da se Puntica neće uvrijediti što citiram dio njenog posta: 
"Kao što vidite, nema rasporeda dežurstava, jer nam ovaj puta volonterska pomoć nije potrebna, s obzirom da se velik broj članica rode prijavilo za volontiranje na rasprodaji"

I tako zadnje dvije rasprodaje. :Sad:

----------


## apricot

uh, nema što nismo pokušavali u strahu od krađa
teško je zadovoljiti sve uvjete, sve strane...

ali, radimo na tome, bit će nešto

----------


## baka

@apricot, možete kao inicijatori slobodno biti izuzetno ponosni na projekt Rodine rasprodaje, upravo da ih više i ne bude. Razradili ste izvrstan model prodaje, nadgradnja bi tražila veće ulaganje u logistiku.

----------


## Mamilyn Monroe

Drage Rodice,


Imam kratko i jasno pitanje-bez kritike i suvišnih komentara-da li će se održati rasprodaja u sljedećih mjesec-dva ili neće?
Hvala unaprijed :Smile:

----------


## apricot

u sljedećih mjesec dana sigurno neće
28.9. imamo radni sastanak vezano uz to

----------


## patka-bruno

Poštovani,

Da li je bio sastanak i da li se je riješilo da li će biti i dalje rasprodaje ili se odustaje od toga

Ja bi voljela da se nastavi.

Pozdrav

Vlatka

----------


## apricot

je, bio je sastanak
ali ćemo prvo obavijestiti svoje članstvo  :Smile:

----------


## patka-bruno

Pozdrav
Da li ima kakvih novosti za rasprodaju
hvala

----------


## ksena28

> Pozdrav
> Da li ima kakvih novosti za rasprodaju
> hvala


X

----------


## apricot

čekamo odgovor rrif-a

----------


## patka-bruno

Jutro
Da li ima kakvih saznanja da li će uspjeti biti raspordaja barem u 11 mjesecu.

Hvala

----------


## baka

Dobar dan.

----------


## apricot

mislite li da vam namjerno ne želimo dati informacije?

 :Smile:

----------


## diči

držimo fige da krene  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

> mislite li da vam namjerno ne želimo dati informacije?


Pa naravno, a šta drugo. :Grin:

----------


## patka-bruno

ne mislimo nego bi stvarno željeli da i dalje budu raspordaje
kao što je bilo prije i nadamo se da će to biti uskoro

pozdrav

----------


## danchi74

hajde dajte nam dobru vijest!

----------


## gita-xy

Nisam sigurna, ali čini mi se po spominjanju Linića i sl. da vas brine fiskalizacija i kako izvesti fiskalizaciju obzirom da se na rasprodajama plaća gotovinom.
Nisam 100% sigurna, no mislim da vi niste obveznici fiskalizacije.

_Obveznikom fiskalizacije smatra se:

1. fizička osoba obveznik poreza na dohodak po osnovi samostalne djelatnosti iz članka 18. Zakona o porezu na dohodak te

2. pravna i fizička osoba koja se smatra obveznikom poreza na dobit prema članku 2. Zakona o porezu na dobit

za sve djelatnosti za koje je, prema odredbama posebnih propisa, obveznik izdavanja računa za isporuku dobra ili obavljene usluge._

Nema dohotka, ni dobiti, nema ni fiskalizacije. Osim, ako rješenjem porezne uprave niste postali obveznici poreza na dobit (neke udruge rješenjem porezne uprave plaćaju porez na dobit- Dinamo :Smile:  npr. od ove godine)

Apri, ne razumijem o kojoj promjeni zakona o udrugama pišeš? Zakon o udrugama se zadnji put mijenjao 2002 god, istina da čekamo izmjene uskoro, barem ih političari najavljuju, ali još uvijek je na snazi stari zakon o udrugama.

A možda sam ja omašila ceo fudbal pa baljezgam, a vi se borit sa sasvim nečim desetim

----------


## ivarica

znamo da se fiskalizacija ne odnosi na udruge (ne zna to javnost, niti ce to znati kupci i bilo bi puno upitnika)
znamo da zakon o udrugama jos nije usvojen, da je tek na prvom citanju
uskoro ce biti usvojen novi Zakon o financijskom poslovanju i računovodstvu neprofitnih organizacija, a taj ce ogranicavati udruge u gospodarskim aktivnostima

Roda je vec prije toga odlucila urediti svoje poslovanje na nacin da se aktivnosti koje u svojoj naravi jesu gospodarske, sele u nase tvrtke

zato smo osnovale tvrtku i rasprodaje ubuduce zelimo odrzavati preko tvrtke
ili ne odrzavati

zato su nam njvaznija pitanja na koje ne mozemo dobiti jednoznacne odgovore, jer nismo obicni d.o.o., nego drustveno poduzece, su
kako građani mogu dati d.o.o.-u donaciju i volonterski angazman

jer nase rasprodaje pocivaju na tom

dok su drustvena poduzeca jos neprepoznata u smislu kriterija i pogodnosti, rasprodaje nam je tesko odrzavati po postojecim propisima jer ce nam biti jednostavno - neisplative

a da nas bas u zadnje vrijeme pune pozitivom i da svi jedva cekaju doci na rasprodau volontirati, pa da ih odrzavamo iz altruizma, bas i ne
jer se sve vise ljudi bunilo zasto mu je nestala majica ili zasto je na onoj koju je kupio bila flekica
a hvalit su ih svi poceli tek sad kad ih nema

----------


## Nimrod

> a hvalit su ih svi poceli tek sad kad ih nema


meni je to ok, radije će im se vratiti kad ih opet bude ;DDD

neka malo osjete kako je to kad za hrpu robe koju donesu na Rodinu rasprodaju da im netko drugi proda dobiju do 300-400 kn i to nakon što doniraju onaj "previsoki" postatak udruzi, a sad prodavaonice rabljene robe za istu tu robu (količinom i kvalitetom) daju maksimalno stotinjak kuna, ako se uopće odluče kupiti

i da je potrebno puuuuno više vremena za prodaju rabljene djećje odjeće preko oglasa od onoj par sati koje treba u jednu subotu čekati na Rodinoj rasprodaji

da ne spominjem da sam neki dan svratila u jednu zagrebačku prodavaonicu rabljene robe: donji dijelovi trenirke koji se tamo prodaju za 10 kn bili su u tako lošem stanju da na Rodinoj rasprodaji nisu prolazili ni u donacije, a kamoli u prodaju.

----------


## baka

Ma ne. 
Meni to sa strane gledajući i slušajući izgleda kao da ste se kao udruga zasitili projekta Rodina rasprodaja i da većina članova smatra da ste ga prerasli svojim drugim "važnijim" djelatnostima i programima.

----------


## apricot

vraga!

rasprodaja nam je itekako važna, zato je i ne možemo tek tako "otkantati"

----------


## spajalica

Rasprodaja je mjesto di se clance nadju, iako je naporan posao uzivaju, bar one koje redovito dolaze.

----------


## iva_luca

> Rasprodaja je mjesto di se clance nadju, iako je naporan posao uzivaju, bar one koje redovito dolaze.


Oću rasprodaju, fali mi moja kvartalna terapija!!!!!

----------


## ana.m

> Oću rasprodaju, fali mi moja kvartalna terapija!!!!!


 :Sad: 

Slažem se s tobom!! Bome sam se tome veselila ko malo dijete lizi!

----------


## ksena28

ne radimo pritisak iz hira, nego iz besparice  :Smile: 

ja se uvijek frapiram kad vidim cijene dječje robice po šoping centrima, ne želim i neću dati 100 kn za zimsku benkicu za novorođenče!!!

----------


## Lidali

> Oću rasprodaju, fali mi moja kvartalna terapija!!!!!


E vala si u pravu!  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

I?

----------


## patka-bruno

Poštovani,

Da li ima kakvih saznanja da li će biti rasprodaje ili ne

hvala

----------


## apricot

tražimo voditeljicu  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Voditeljicu za kaj? Reci kad je!

----------


## apricot

Voditeljicu rasprodaje.
Ona uloga kakvu je nekada imala ivakika.
Znači, netko tko sve konce drži u rukama, tko komunicira sa najmodavcima dvorane, kupcima i prodavateljima...

----------


## mala-vila

i taj netko treba biti clan udruge?

----------


## ana.m

A bome treba znati i posao! Mislim, ja sam na rasprodaji bila kuhana i pečena, pa ipak je ovo nešto što ne bih mogla raditi.

----------


## mala-vila

Osim voditeljice, ostalo je spremno?
Hoću pitati-još uvijek se možemo nadati rasprodaji?

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Bojim se da je obrnuto, prvo treba naći osobu koja će sve organizirati i držati konce u rukama =voditeljicu rasprodaje.

----------


## baka

kvaka 22

----------


## patka-bruno

da li će biti rasprodaje ili ne 
obavijestite nas
hvala

----------


## apricot

pa, svakako ćemo obavijestiti
uvijek smo obavještavali

----------


## argentina

kad će rasprodaja?!

imam tonu stvari i opreme.
imam super dječje robice za curice i dečke do godinu dana.

ako neće bit rasprodaje, uskoro počet ću pozivat zainteresirane da dođu k meni doma na rasprodaju  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

možda je bolje da stvari staviš na burzu

----------


## bebomanka

I mene interesira kad ce opet biti rodina rasprodaja u Zagrebu. Imam prelijepih stvari za deckice od rodjenja pa nadalje..

----------


## bebomanka

> možda je bolje da stvari staviš na burzu


Za burzu bi trebala slike od svake stvarcice pojedinacno a za to jednostavno nemam vremena jer je toga jaaako puno. 
Ako ima ikakve sanse da se ponovo odrzi rasprodaja u Zagrebu, molim vas javite!

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Za burzu bi trebala slike od svake stvarcice pojedinacno a za to jednostavno nemam vremena jer je toga jaaako puno. 
> Ako ima ikakve sanse da se ponovo odrzi rasprodaja u Zagrebu, molim vas javite!
> 
> Hvala!


razumijem
i sama zbog toga odustajem
ali, priznat ćemo, nije stvar vremena

pa sve i da živimo u sigetu, preko puta velesajma, opet treba više vremena da se stvari skupe, stave u torbu, donesu na velesajam, da se čeka u redu za kontrolu kvalitete, pa u redu za predaju, pa u redu za podizanje novca...
to su minimalno tri sata

ne treba ništa više vremena da se napravzi 30 fotki i poslije rješavaju postovi na burzi




ali, kako stvari stoje, rasprodaje do daljnjega nema  :Undecided: 
zasada nismo uspjele pronaći održivi model koji bi bio u skladu sa važećim zakonima
više nemamo mi prostor u kojemu između rasprodaja možemo skladištiti štendere i sve one stvari
a nemamo ni kombi za dopremu stvari

nekako se jako puno toga nakupilo...

----------


## josipal

draga Rodo zelim ti da cim prije rijesis sve zavrzlame koje su nastale, ne samo zbog rasprodaje nego jer treba tako jednu udrugu  :Smile:

----------


## bebomanka

> draga Rodo zelim ti da cim prije rijesis sve zavrzlame koje su nastale, ne samo zbog rasprodaje nego jer treba tako jednu udrugu


Potpisujem!  :Smile:

----------


## argentina

ima li sta novo vezano za rasprodaju? oce li skoro?

----------


## apricot

neće

----------


## baka

_apri_ će opet naći još jedan novi razlog/ izgovor (štenderi, prostor, vrijeme, krađe, voditelj, volonteri, neisplativot) zašto nema Rodine rasprodaje, ali meni se i dalje sanjari kako bi se ipak (u prkos situaciji i činjenicama i nezahvalnosti i poteškoćama) mogla organizirati ta razmjena dobara na opću korist. Tu treba pokrenuti Rodin polet, izdržljivost i istrajnost i po uzoru na pticu - selicu čije ste ime uzeli, iznajmiti autobus *Rodin dućan* i putovati od naselja do naselja, prodavati, posuđivati, dijeliti...

----------


## spajalica

LOL, baka.
Rasprodaja je stavljena sa strane kao projekt, do nekih boljih vremena. Dok se ne nadje osoba koja moze i zna kako i u kojem smjeru vuci, gurati ili kako ste vi pjesnicki rekli letiti.

----------


## danchi74

Da mi je znat kad bu se to dogodilo.

----------


## baka

> LOL, baka.
> Rasprodaja je stavljena sa strane kao projekt, do nekih boljih vremena. Dok se ne nadje osoba koja moze i zna kako i u kojem smjeru vuci, gurati ili kako ste vi pjesnicki rekli letiti.


_spajalice_, moram malo gnjaviti jer su ove majke forumašice ovdje preobzirne, a i malo se boje sankcija ako kažu što stvarno misle o tim vašim maštovitim odgovorima na temu rasprodaje. Kako ste do sada mogli i znali uspješno vuči i izgurati tu tako potrebnu i korisnu rasprodaju, a sada već godinu dana izmišljate odgovore koji ne drže vodu. Imiđ Rode povezan je s transparentnom komunikacijom i onda nekako mi djeluje baš bez osnove da zakažete na ovakovom jednom banalnom projektu. Hoću reći, da ste nakon 34. rasprodaje rekli ovo je zadnja i točka, dosta nam je više tog projekta i gotovo, malo bi ovdje negodovali i već se do danas snašli i zaboravili da je Roda ikada uopće organizirala nekakovu rasprodaju, ali...ovo navlačenje i zavlačenje... :Unsure:

----------


## spajalica

> _s_ Kako ste do sada mogli i znali uspješno vuči i izgurati tu tako potrebnu i korisnu rasprodaju, a sada već godinu dana izmišljate odgovore koji ne drže vodu. Imiđ Rode povezan je s transparentnom komunikacijom i onda nekako mi djeluje baš bez osnove da zakažete na ovakovom jednom banalnom projektu. Hoću reći, da ste nakon 34. rasprodaje rekli ovo je zadnja i točka, dosta nam je više tog projekta i gotovo, malo bi ovdje negodovali i već se do danas snašli i zaboravili da je Roda ikada uopće organizirala nekakovu rasprodaju, ali...ovo navlačenje i zavlačenje...


Rasprodaju su godinama vukle ivakika i Frida. Koliko truda, volje i same sebe su ostavile na njima, one najbolje znaju. 
Ne bi rekla da je iko bio nepravedan i izmisljao godinu dana bilo sto oko rasprodaje. svaki korak koji se dogadjao oko nje znali ste. 
Ako mislite da je rasprodaja banalan projekt, onda moje i vase vidjenje banalnosti je je dijametralno suprotno.
rasprodaja nije nikom u rodi dosadila, niti je nevazan projekt, ali nekad ste primorani i najdraze celjdae pustiti samo na neko vrijeme. 
i meni osobno je jako zao sto je nema, ali ja prva nemam vremena posvetiti joj se toliko da bi ona funkiconirala. 
o volonterskim satima koji su utroseni na taj, kako ga vi nazivate banalni projekt, nebi, jer o tome su pisane storije i storije.
i ja osobo ne shvacam zasto vas to tako ljuti? cijenimo sto ste nam pomagali i dali svoje slobodno vrijeme, ali vasa ogorcenost mi nije jasna. 
I napisano vam je gore da rasprodaje nece biti, pa vi opet o nekom navlacanjeu i zavlacenju. ja sam prva bila uvjerena da ce je biti na jesen, ali nekad cvojek sniva, ali snovi su snovi.

----------


## ivarica

ne znam uopce kako smo se dovele u poziciju da se ikom opravdavamo i dozvoljavamo da s nama ovako razgovara
pa napisale smo da do iznalaska *za nas* boljeg rjesenja rasprodaja nema
to znaci da ce ih jednom mozda biti, a mozda i nece

Roda je odlucila da vise nece rasipati svoje volonterske kapacitete i vrijeme svojih zaposlenica na nesto sto je za nas sve manje isplativo, sve manje motivirajuce, a sve vise frustrira. 

Buduci da je banalno odrzati takvo nesto, mozda se baka odluci.

----------


## baka

> Rasprodaju su godinama vukle ivakika i Frida. Koliko truda, volje i same sebe su ostavile na njima, one najbolje znaju. 
> Ne bi rekla da je iko bio nepravedan i izmisljao godinu dana bilo sto oko rasprodaje. svaki korak koji se dogadjao oko nje znali ste. 
> Ako mislite da je rasprodaja banalan projekt, onda moje i vase vidjenje banalnosti je je dijametralno suprotno.
> rasprodaja nije nikom u rodi dosadila, niti je nevazan projekt, ali nekad ste primorani i najdraze celjdae pustiti samo na neko vrijeme. 
> i meni osobno je jako zao sto je nema, ali ja prva nemam vremena posvetiti joj se toliko da bi ona funkiconirala. 
> o volonterskim satima koji su utroseni na taj, kako ga vi nazivate banalni projekt, nebi, jer o tome su pisane storije i storije.
> i ja osobo ne shvacam zasto vas to tako ljuti? cijenimo sto ste nam pomagali i dali svoje slobodno vrijeme, ali vasa ogorcenost mi nije jasna. 
> I napisano vam je gore da rasprodaje nece biti, pa vi opet o nekom navlacanjeu i zavlacenju. ja sam prva bila uvjerena da ce je biti na jesen, ali nekad cvojek sniva, ali snovi su snovi.


Hvala ti _spajalica_ na strpljenju i objašnjenju. Ako tema Rodine rasprodaje žulja samo mene, uzmite kao da se nisam ni pojavila, ni fizički ni tekstovno. Kada sam upotrijebila riječ banala projekt, htjela sam naglasiti da mi se drugi vaši projekti i istupi čine kudikamo društveno odgovorniji i u tom smislu teži za osmisliti i provesti. A što me ljuti i da li sam ogorčena pokušaću verbalizirati i usmjeriti prema_ ivarici._

----------


## ana.m

Evo, ja sam stvarno voljela rasprodaju, bila na svakoj, koristila mi je u sva 3 segmenta. I kao volonterki, i kao prodavaču, i kao kupcu!
Koristila mi je i društveno i financijski.
Neopisivo mi je žao što je nema, fali mi jako, ali potpuno razumijem zašto je trenutno tako kako je.
Voljela bih da je drugačije, da je ima, prva bih opet došla. 
Da mogu izvdojiti više od nekoliko sati volontiranja, ne mogu. Radim, imam troje djece, ne mogu to sve uskladiti.
Vjerujem da je stvarno jako teško naći osobu koja može podnjeti teret organizacije a da ima i znanja o svemu.

Tužna jesam, ali idemo dalje, snalazimo se na druge načine. I nadamo se možda jednog dana...Ako ništa, ostaju nam lijepe uspomene....  :Heart:

----------


## superx

> Evo, ja sam stvarno voljela rasprodaju, bila na svakoj, koristila mi je u sva 3 segmenta. I kao volonterki, i kao prodavaču, i kao kupcu!
> Koristila mi je i društveno i financijski.
> Neopisivo mi je žao što je nema, fali mi jako, ali potpuno razumijem zašto je trenutno tako kako je.
> Voljela bih da je drugačije, da je ima, prva bih opet došla. 
> Da mogu izvdojiti više od nekoliko sati volontiranja, ne mogu. Radim, imam troje djece, ne mogu to sve uskladiti.
> Vjerujem da je stvarno jako teško naći osobu koja može podnjeti teret organizacije a da ima i znanja o svemu.
> 
> Tužna jesam, ali idemo dalje, snalazimo se na druge načine. I nadamo se možda jednog dana...Ako ništa, ostaju nam lijepe uspomene....


Ogroman potpis......

----------


## vlatka100

Hoće li biti ove godine rasprodaje?

----------


## apricot

ne znamo

rodi je, pišem po tko zna koji put, novac od rasprodaje jako važan (roda je zarađivala oko 100000 kn godišnje od rasprodaje, čime su se financirale plaće naših zaposlenica)
ali, toliko se problema pojavilo da ih nismo u mogućnosti riješiti:

zakonski ne možemo pronaći model koji bi zadovoljio sve kriterije
ostale smo bez skladišnog prostora i ljudi koji su nam dovozili velike stvari (štendere, stolove, stolce) 
ne možemo naći voditeljicu
u rodi više nema žena na porodiljnom koje bi mogle tamo ostajati po cijele dane...


ako rasprodaja opet bude pokrenuta, svakako ćemo obavijestiti

----------


## mareljica

Eto čitala sam sve postove i sve se nadala do zadnjeg da će na kraju ipak biti rasprodaja. Vremena su stvarno teška i rasprodaje su bile kao melem , uvijek se našlo ponešto , ovisno o očekivanju . Trenutno kupujem preko fb u aukcijskim grupama ,ali nije to to . Ima li igdje kakav buvljak osim Jakuševca za robno novčanu razmjenu dječje odjeće . Zaista se nadam da će u skorijoj budućnosti ponovo oživiti najbolja rasprodaja . Lp

----------


## danchi74

Bok, javi se meni na pp možda ti mogu pomoći.

----------


## apricot

apeliramo na sve koji su eventualno prikupljali dječju garderobu i opremu za Rasprodaju, da odnesu u prikupljališta za poplavljene
mnogo malenih je izgubilo svoje domove i njihovi roditelji će nam biti zahvalni

hvala svima!

----------


## WalthurUmech

> meni je to ok, radije će im se vratiti kad ih opet bude ;DDD
> 
> neka malo osjete kako je to kad za hrpu robe koju donesu na Rodinu rasprodaju da im netko drugi proda dobiju do 300-400 kn i to nakon što doniraju onaj "previsoki" postatak udruzi GLEJ https://www.shopsy.rs/, a sad prodavaonice rabljene robe za istu tu robu (količinom i kvalitetom) daju maksimalno stotinjak kuna, ako se uopće odluče kupiti
> 
> i da je potrebno puuuuno više vremena za prodaju rabljene djećje odjeće preko oglasa od onoj par sati koje treba u jednu subotu čekati na Rodinoj rasprodaji
> 
> da ne spominjem da sam neki dan svratila u jednu zagrebačku prodavaonicu rabljene robe: donji dijelovi trenirke koji se tamo prodaju za 10 kn bili su u tako lošem stanju da na Rodinoj rasprodaji nisu prolazili ni u donacije, a kamoli u prodaju.


vraga!

rasprodaja nam je itekako važna, zato je i ne možemo tek tako "otkantati"

----------

